# TSF Mail



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Have you thought of putting a link in the TSF Mail pages to go back to the forums? Mabey I just missed it. I know if I check the mail, it's almost as if I went to a totally differnet site. I either have to "back" and refresh to get to the forum again, or open a new browser and start over.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Its on the list.


----------

